# Where to put the axle stand



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

Hi

Going to be sealing my wheels soon and I'm going to get some acle stands so I can do another wheel whilst one is drying. 

Where is the best place to put the axle stands? I was thinking of next to the jacking point with some towels over it to prevent it scratching the paintwork?


----------



## zedcor (Jan 9, 2011)

All depends on what car you've got?


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Under one of the A frame pivots. 
Stick the other one the other side.

Jack point with a standard axle stand top will get damaged.

Better to be safe.


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

I am a complete novice with cars so please excuse my ignorance................what is the A frame pivot? Will a folded over towel on top of the axle stand prevent damage? Or even carpet?

I will be doing this on a clio 4 and a corsa C

Thanks


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

My advice would be to get someone with more experience to help you and show you what they are doing so you can do it yourself next time. A simple task of jacking up a car can be very dangerous if not done correctly. Please don't take this offensively mate. Maybe some YouTube "how to" videoes could set you up on the right track


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

Yeah will have a look at youtube. I know cars having jacking points which I have no issue with but the issue is where to put the axlestand so I can remove the jack.

If all else fails I can just do one at a time and use the jack


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

Looked on youtube and nothing on there. When I come to doing it I could always take some pictures and I am sure an expert on here will advice me


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

allgearnoidea said:


> Yeah will have a look at youtube. I know cars having jacking points which I have no issue with but the issue is where to put the axlestand so I can remove the jack.
> 
> If all else fails I can just do one at a time and use the jack


will you be using a trolley jack or the supplied one with the car?

Really you need to be jacking on a suspension part that can take the load.


----------



## JMLOVE (Sep 26, 2012)

Try your local tyre fitters as they should be able to pysically point the points out to you


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

I will be using the standard Jack that comes with the car. 

Was thinking of going to a tyre place but feel a bit stupid really and cheeky that I am pulling up and asking them questions without actually buying anything from them.


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

do you have your owners manual that come with the car?, i have seen in some manuals it shows where the jacking point are under the car.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Your up against it with the cars jack, you can do one at a time but takes a bit.

The problem you have is the point for a axle stand is where you just jacked the car up on on the supplied jack as its reinforced.

You could look to put axle stand under the suspension but most manufacturers seam to say no.

If using a trolley jack you often need a shaped pad to lift on the jacking point or you will fold the lip over that is there for your car specific jack and often a welded seam.

However some vehicles are simple to jack and stand as my Rover 75 was it had both front and rear central points for a trolley jack and the wheel jacking points had totally flat pads that you could put axle stands under or use a trolley jack on.

Not much help i know put i did the polos wheels one at a time as could not find any proper safe jacking point other than the supplied jacks points.

However what i did was i used the spare wheel so i could have 2 wheels off at once jack take wheel off place spare on and lower then go take another off and leave on the jack but thats not the best way simply for the fact the supplied jacks are not that stable.

They are made to lift and change the wheel as if its left for any time if for some reason it gets a shove it can fall off the jack.

Look under the car and see if you can place a stand as close to the jacking point as posable or a safe point on the lower suspension.

Needs some more research i think.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Little net trawling for clio gave the consensus for a trolley jack on rear beam and on front use the rear most part of the wishbone.

Here is a little snippet from a clio forum...

Hello Ian.

I have to jack all types of cars, and what I look for is a solid beam (usually running longitudinally between the axles).

It might involve rapping your knckles against various parts of the floorpan until you can hear a characteristic dull 'thud'.

As its the front end which is of greatest interest (and weight), it will naturally be as far-forward as possible that you need to place the jack.

Axle stands can be placed either under the suspension arms (as close to the hubs as possible), or where the main jacking points are located on the sill itself - if you are working on the suspension arms.

Work slowly when raising & lowering, and check the axle stands on each side for movement - definitely a case of measure twice & cut only the once.


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

Thanks

The spare wheel idea is good but I dont think the car comes with a spare wheel. it comes with a repair can or something like that!! I will only have the jack that comes with the car (I have another scissor jack in the shed) so no trolley jack.

My main concern is the fact that the scissor jacks are not that stable so wanted to use some axle stands. 

I will have a look at the car once I have got it and see if there is room on the jacking point to have both the jack and the stand so I can remove the jack without the car lowering. 

Wouldn't know what I am looking for apart from the jacking points so not sure I want to risk finding an alternative point to place the stand. Especially since I am hoping to do the wheels as soon as I get the car.

I will take some pics when I get it and see if anyone on here can tell me where to put them. Like you say - the dealer will no doubt just tell me to use the jacking points.


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

james_death said:


> Little net trawling for clio gave the consensus for a trolley jack on rear beam and on front use the rear most part of the wishbone.
> 
> Here is a little snippet from a clio forum...
> 
> ...


I looked for a clio forum but couldn't find anything on the clio 4 which is what I am getting. I think the general concensus on all cars is to place them under the suspension arms but no idea what they look like and dont want to risk dropping the car on the first weekend of getting a brand new car. What is a hub too?

I am sure that it is obvious but having never done this before I have to start learning at the "total novice" section. Luckily, there are great forums like this with experienced people to help me on the way.

So basically, if i knock on parts of the car around the suspension until I here something that doesn't sound hollow I should be ok?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

User the web and simply search for the specific car jacking points , its always a common question to all car specific forums most probably have a FAQ for it and section.

Here is a bit for the Corsa...

http://www.vauxhallownersnetwork.co...-this-a-safe-place-to-jack-the-car-up.278240/

Dont ask a tyre place i have seen more dented sills or crumpled floor pans from them as they are not bothered about your car just getting the the wheels off nd on again as fast as possible.

Im sure there are decent outfits out there but may that are simply not bothered.


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

So I could jack the car up from another part of the car (not the specific jacking point) and then place the axle stands on the jacking point?

I was thinking that I jacked the car up using the jacking points and then place the axle stand somewhere different.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Hub is often referred to the drum that holds break pads on drum breaks.

But same for disc breaks just as far out to the edge of the vehicle as possible.

I know the wifes IQ came with a can of tyre seal but i researched and found the yaris space saver is a possibility so i got one from a wreckers and works a treat and i can squeeze it behind the rear seats with the tray out that held the sealant.

But i digress.

Where the suspension fastens to the car floorpan coming towards the front of the vehicle thats a good place for axle stands and what i use on the pug partner.

You used to be able to use rear beams but a lot are now a hollow u shape and will not take the full weight on a trolley jack they will crumple as a lot of manufactures are fond of saying.

Bottle jacks are cheap but not used one for years.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Your possible best certainly only with the supplied jack to look for a suspension point to put the stand under.


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

OK thanks to everyone for their help.

I will take a look when I get the car and if I have doubts I will take some pics and post them to check I am looking at the right area. I have searched the internet to see if any pics of the underneath of the new clio 4 to try get an understanding of where the points are that have been mentioned but I can't find any images.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Found the Clio 4 handbook but they just say use jacking point to change wheel about 2/3 of way down the document...

http://www.renaulteurodrive.com.au/resources/handbooks/NEW CLIO Handbook.pdf

Looks like you can fit a wheel under there from the pics and could even be an option as was on the mini.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Well im up at 6 for work and im a driver so i better get off now.

All the best dude and enjoy your new ride.


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

Thanks a load, youve been a great help


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Lastly not watched it all but should give idea a bit on axle placement.

http://www.videojug.com/film/how-to-use-a-car-jack


----------



## Bmwjc (Apr 2, 2012)

i would seriously recommend taking some advice from a reputable garage who can physically show you where maybe even show you if you take the jack and stands down with you and chuck him a tenner for a couple of beers for his/her time.

i hate to use the old "health and safety" blurb but seriously if you have concerns of no idea where to start a little lesson will go a long way in keeping you and your car healthy!

i'll mention this based on you saying your knowledge is basic so no offence intended...
you also need to make sure you are fastening the nuts up properly again and not just put your weight on the bar, chances are it will be fine but i why run the risk of loosing a wheel or worse for doing it properly, again a garage can help you with this if you have the tools to do it yourself most good ones dont mind giving some advice!


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

Anyone got his address we may have to fetch a squashed OP soon. a clio maybe small but dropping on the floor will be a bit of a pain. or on yourself even worse.

I would go buy a trolley jack as in

http://www.screwfix.com/p/hilka-pro-craft-2-tonne-trolley-jack/88816?kpid=88816&cm_mmc=Google-_-Product%20Listing%20Ads-_-Sales%20Tracking-_-sales%20tracking%20url&gclid=CKny5sytv7kCFbHItAodrTIA4Q

and as posted before anywhere where the front suspension meets the shell is normally quite stable

heres a link to the saxo forum that shows just how not to do it

http://www.saxperience.com/forum/showthread.php?p=6346490

Post 493

one push and thats on the floor!!

but you can see where the front suspension meets the subframe in the underneth shot good place for a stand, and as BMWjc says you need to do the wheel nuts up to the correct torque, too loose and ya wheel falls off to tight and you will really struggle to get them undone again when the wheel has heated and cooled a few times.

Regards


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

Thanks guys

Might just seal the wheels with them on the car to avoid any risks. Just seen a clio 4 in the car park at work so I might see if I can get any photos of underneath and post them.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Some great help for you already here dude but please please get a trolley jack and get some expert advice form a garage. The cars jack will probably not be sufficient a tool to jack to the height needed to place an axle stand where it needs to go and trolley jacks are not the end of the world price wise and will last a lifetime if cared for.

I am quite scared for you having read the posts. could also get a friend / neighbour / family member with a bit of experience to show you the first time round. The damage you could do to yourself and / or the car is just not worth the risk if your are unsure.

Once you know how it will be a doddle in the future but like anything that carries an element of risk and danger it is better to be safe than sorry. :thumb:


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

Thanks

I dont have anywhere to store a trolley jack which is the main problem otherwise I would get one. 

I am going to do the wheels on the car. It is going to be harder but I am sure it is possible.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Rtfm!


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

-Raven- said:


> Rtfm!


What does this mean? No good with internet jargon either :lol:

Thought about just doing a wheel at a time - Jack up car, take wheel off and seal the inside, put it back on and tighten with a torque wrench (need to get one) then lower the car and do the outside of the wheel


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

allgearnoidea said:


> What does this mean? No good with internet jargon either :lol:
> 
> Thought about just doing a wheel at a time - Jack up car, take wheel off and seal the inside, put it back on and tighten with a torque wrench (need to get one) then lower the car and do the outside of the wheel


read the f***ing manual lol! 

But to help you out, I usually place the stands somewhere on the subframe where it meets the car body, front and rear.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

james_death said:


> However some vehicles are simple to jack and stand as my Rover 75 was it had both front and rear central points for a trolley jack and the wheel jacking points had totally flat pads that you could put axle stands under or use a trolley jack on.


Was? You haven't got rid of it have you?

The jacking points on the 75 were one of its many brilliant features, made life very easy for me when using a trolley jack. The C4 is more problematic - seam welds and nowhere else to easily put an axle stand.

Solved the C4 problem by getting a couple of hockey pucks with a groove cut out to accommodate the seam weld - now the trolley jack won't damage and I can also use them with an Axle stand in the same location.


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

-Raven- said:


> read the f***ing manual lol!
> 
> But to help you out, I usually place the stands somewhere on the subframe where it meets the car body, front and rear.


Oh right :lol:

I checked the manual and it only shows the jacking points which I have subsequently found out that they are not suitable for axle stands. The manual doesn't mention anything about axle stands.

Here is my plan, please let me know if you foresee any issues with this (I know it would be better to do the wheels off the car but feel safer not doing so after the advice received)

- Jack up car using the provided jack
- Remove Wheel
- Bilberry clean and pressure wash the wheel
- dry
- Seal the inside
- Put back on the car to dry and lower the jack
- Seal the outside of the wheel
- Move onto next wheel and repeat

I am hopefully going to be doing this on the day I pick the car up so not much dirt etc (dependant on weather conditions). Hopefully the day I pick it up will be clear and dry so will be able to get it all done including the car itself as per my other threads.


----------



## Wax Tec (Jun 19, 2013)

Please don't leave your car on top of its factory scissor jack. These things are really only designed to hold the car for a few mins while you change a tyre. 

A trip to some where like halfords will get you a proper 2ton hydraulic trolley jack that will be much safer. They are also not that expensive.

I have seen and even had it happen to me with these cheap flimsy scissor jacks collapsing. Its not nice and i was lucky that i already had an axle stand in place and the car only dropped an inch.


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

The only problem I have with the trolley Jack is where to store it. I have a shed but this is already full so not really room in there. I could always keep it in the loft I guess. 

Do the trolley jacks use the same jacking points as the scissor jack then?

I could always forget the whole idea and just seal the wheels with them on the car. At the end of the day, this is the only reason why I need to jack the car up. Just thinking all the extra cost of getting a trolley jack and a torque wrench I am probably better just doing it with the wheels staying on the car.


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

-Raven- said:


> Rtfm!


READ THE FECKIN MANUAL ha ha


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

are the below ok??

http://www.wilcodirect.co.uk/catalogue/search/term/trolley jack/type/all the 19.99 one
http://www.wilcodirect.co.uk/product/hand-tools/1-2-square-drive-0-21nm-powerset-torque-wrench the 13.99 one?

can I do it without the need for axle stsnds with the trolley jack? I could use the scissor and the trolley.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Please, for the love of god will you forget about using the scissor jack. We've all explained, multiple times, that is not suitable for this kind of activity (it's an emergency jack for an emergency wheel change at the roadside). Please use the copious advice you have been given.

If you have a garden shed, you can make room in it for a trolley jack. They are not that big, and your shed will have some junk in there, this is as good an excuse as any to clear something out.

As for trolley jacks - I own this one: http://www.wilcodirect.co.uk/product/jacks-and-stands/2-tonne-trolley-jack (Lidl sold the same one a while back). It's a very good jack and is designed for holding the car up for prolonged periods. If your car has seam welds instead of a flat jacking point, buy a £2 hockey puck from any sports shop or Amazon and cut a groove out of the middle, and sit that between the top of the trolley jack and the seam weld.

Good luck.

Chris


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Trolley jack is handy,... you say you only need for this but you never know when you could need one.

Handy for more frequent oil changes for a start.

But anyway, the wilco one would be fine had a similar one for years infact always had one like that still do but always use my bigger arcan one now.

*Size comparison...*










*My bigger one in use...*




























You could store that little think and even with a trolley jack you should use axle stands, if you dont close the valve or lord forbid a catastrophic failure its coming down, slow with partially open valve and fast with total failure.



chrisgreen said:


> Was? You haven't got rid of it have you?
> 
> The jacking points on the 75 were one of its many brilliant features, made life very easy for me when using a trolley jack.


Yes she went to a fellow 75/zt owners club member.


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

chrisgreen said:


> Please, for the love of god will you forget about using the scissor jack. We've all explained, multiple times, that is not suitable for this kind of activity (it's an emergency jack for an emergency wheel change at the roadside). Please use the copious advice you have been given.


I just thought the scissor jack could be used as a extra precaution that was all.


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

Its a shame this doesn't come with a torque wrench as I am spending more than this on trolley jack, axle stands and torque wrench.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_899721_langId_-1_categoryId_255207

Looks like a good deal.


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for everyones asssitance. I have just been out and bought the below. Expensive do is this detailing but I guess once you have all the equipment it lasts a long time. Couldn't find a hockey puck in any sports shops I tried so I have ordered one online along with a grit guard.


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

allgearnoidea said:


> Thanks for everyones asssitance. I have just been out and bought the below. Expensive do is this detailing but I guess once you have all the equipment it lasts a long time. Couldn't find a hockey puck in any sports shops I tried so I have ordered one online along with a grit guard.


Better to be safe than sorry mate ;-)


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

sanity has paid a visit i see


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Well worth the investment, that kit should last you years. My trolley jack has been passed down to me from my dad and was used regularly, got to 30 years plus old now and still going strong! :thumb:


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

ill take some pics when I get the car to get advice on where to put the axle stands. im hoping it will be obvious when I look under the car when it is raised.

thanks again for everyones assistance


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

lol...you still not sorted it yet m8.


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

alan1971 said:


> lol...you still not sorted it yet m8.


:lol:not tried it yet

take dekivery of new car in october


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

allgearnoidea said:


> :lol:not tried it yet
> 
> take dekivery of new car in october


oh right i see. :lol:


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

alan1971 said:


> oh right i see. :lol:


Just making sure I have everything prepared for when I get the car as will have to crack on with it due to the weather in October. I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that will be a nice weekend when pick the car up.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

allgearnoidea said:


> Just making sure I have everything prepared for when I get the car as will have to crack on with it due to the weather in October. I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that will be a nice weekend when pick the car up.


Worst case scenario, just chuck up a gazebo over the end of the car you are working on.

I did it earlier in the summer when I did a big detail on the C4, to keep it cool enough to work on. Same principle applies if it's peeing it down:


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

chrisgreen said:


> Worst case scenario, just chuck up a gazebo over the end of the car you are working on.
> 
> I did it earlier in the summer when I did a big detail on the C4, to keep it cool enough to work on. Same principle applies if it's peeing it down:
> 
> ...


Was thinking of that but think the neighbours will think I'm a weirdo.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

allgearnoidea said:


> Was thinking of that but think the neighbours will think I'm a weirdo.


I fail to see why this would even be an issue?


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

i agree about the weirdo bit.lol , my neighbours think im nuts enough to be out there usually every other week end if weather is ok washing our cars, never mind putting a gazebo up and doing it.


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

allgearnoidea said:


> Just making sure I have everything prepared for when I get the car as will have to crack on with it due to the weather in October. I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that will be a nice weekend when pick the car up.


ask them when you pick it up, they may know.


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

Took some pics of the clio that I see in the work carpark. Not sure if these are decent enough but if not let me know and will try get some more. This is the Rear, is it ok to place the axle stands where I have placed the arrow?










And here is the front










Thanks


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Personally id say no. In the bottom pic id use the big bolt mount you have in the centre of the pic (slighty right and down)

And also on the rear no. Id be looking at the lther side of the beam for the fixxed part thats bolted to the body rather that a part that is mounted to the suspenion. If you mount it like that youll have a bouncy car on an axle stand not good. Always use fixed points that arnt sprung on suspension.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Honestly, this has got the scent of a bad ending all over it!!

Do you not have a local friendly garage that you use for MOT's/Servicing/Stuff? Go and ask someone to show you explicitly where you should be jacking/standing the car.

Even if you just slip him a few beer tokens at the end of the conversation for his time, it's going to be more reassuring, and potentially cheaper, than asking with pictures and descriptions until you narrow it down to what you think is the right place.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

allgearnoidea said:


> Was thinking of that but think the neighbours will think I'm a weirdo.


To be honest I would be thinking who cares what the neighbours think  I've had a neighbour suggest I should get a gazebo for doing the car when I've been rained off so it's not that silly an idea.

I'd get yourself round to a local garage and ask them for advice regarding the axel points, just think how silly you'll feel if you get it wrong by not seeking help


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

I'm going to go down to a local garage and ask them. My mechanic is 15 miles away but we have a garage down the road so will pop in on way home from garage and ask him. Sure it will only take a minute for him to show me.

Here is where I have just had them on the corsa. I kept the trolley jack on the car too as a precaution and only did one side at a time. Are these in the right place? The rear has a rail going horizontal from wheel to wheel so thought about putting it on there but it was only thin.


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

This is all gonna end in tears


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

Waylander-A4 said:


> This is all gonna end in tears


So these are no good? I got the placements using a picture that someone had posted on a corsa specific forum. So this is incorrect?


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

Jacking the rear is fine where you got them (rear axel)
so are the fronts. I use these places on my polo :thumb:


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

Elliot_C said:


> Jacking the rear is fine where you got them (rear axel)
> so are the fronts. I use these places on my polo :thumb:


thanks

so what is waylander on about then if these are ok.


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

The front is fine the back is on a part that changes angle as the load changes looking again it appears that the cup of the stand is in a hole in the arm that should hold

Back first front second and watch for movement


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

Hi

Back again !! 

Take eelivery of the new car on Friday. 

I am going to look really carefully for a good place to put the axle stands where the subframe meets joins the body on the front and where the rear also connects to the body.

If I can't see anything that I am happy with I am going to go to a garage and ask them to point out where to put them. 

For stability is it best to axle stand the 2 fronts together or 1 front and 1 back on the same side?

Thanks


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

for the love of god, read the manual when you get your car! There is jacking points built in by the manufacturer on every single car! Stop guessing, or it'll end in tears......


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

-Raven- said:


> for the love of god, read the manual when you get your car! There is jacking points built in by the manufacturer on every single car! Stop guessing, or it'll end in tears......


For your information Ive had the manual for ages because I downloaded it and it only states to jack on the sills which are known to crumple on the car that I am getting. The car doesn't even come with a spare wheel and a jack, it has a inflation kit. I am looking for alternative jacking points as using a trolley jack and axle stands so need 2 points. So instead of you guessing that I haven't already got the manual why dont you try and offer advice instead.


----------



## Brian88 (Sep 28, 2013)

Hey mate

I used to jack up my focus ST via the cills using a trolley jack, would not trust a scissor jack But you have already bought a trolley jack so. What i done was Jack up one side via the cill, stick the axle stand under the suspension arm the go round to the other side and do the same don't go mental trying to get height when jacking the car up get it just high enough to get the axle stand under the height you require. I done this at least 10 times with not an ounce of a problem.

BUT Be careful when letting the jack down cause if you loosen it to fast the car will slam onto the axle stand just take it nice and easy  need anymore help just ask I'm jacking up my 3 series for the first time not even read the manual it's fairly self explanatory once you have done it a few times on what points of a car can take load. I know it's not the same car as you but if you want I'll take some Pics?

P.S remember and loosen your bolts a turn or so before you jack it up lol. Dont want to jack the car up then realise the wheels spinning cause the bolts are so tight :wall:


----------



## simac (Nov 25, 2007)

I've had a Clio 4 for a month with Passion Black wheels, I have average sized hands and can simply reach through between the spokes to clean them properly.

All this business of taking the wheels off and jacking up seems excessive and rather risky without the experience of doing it before !


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> for the love of god, read the manual when you get your car! There is jacking points built in by the manufacturer on every single car! Stop guessing, or it'll end in tears......


Yes, there are reinforced section on the chassis/ sill but cars be rust infected and go straight through if not careful. Also just jacking on the sill car cause damage as it squashes the sill. if you look at older cars, some most of the are squashed and unsafe. so jacking up where he/she has the are fine in my eyes.


----------

